# Hello from Down Under!



## eastcoast31 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey guys...

Just joined your forums, lots of great stuff here. I am based in Sydney, and just purchased an Eastcoast 31 yacht. Planning on getting it kitted up and doing some serious coastal trips.

Would be interested in knowing if there are other Eastcoast 31 owners out there to share information and such!

Otherwise - hello - and i am looking forward to asking lots of questions.

BEN & Scaramouch (my yacht!)


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome from up yonder near Boston. We have a couple meters of snow available for export. Good for chilling Fosters.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

eastcoast31 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Just joined your forums, lots of great stuff here. I am based in Sydney, and just purchased an Eastcoast 31 yacht. Planning on getting it kitted up and doing some serious coastal trips.
> 
> ...


Ben,

Welcome to SailNet. Not too many of the non Australians here will know the East Coast 31 but they were a great favourite of mine some years back. Never did get to own one but have always wished I had. At the time I ended up with a Northerner 28 cos they were cheaper to buy and while I loved that old girl I did cast the odd envious glance everytime an EC31 went past. Back then of course the EC was twice the price they are today. I'd find the EC a bit tight for space these days but thats more a reflection on my impending old fartdom than anything else.

I'm no great shakes when it comes to assessing designs but the old Compass was probably a kinder boat to sail than EC31.

Were do you keep her ? The Wombet and I have a Van De Stadt 34 moored in the Lane Cove River near Woolwich.

Ah...found her on YachtHub. Needs a bit of a clean up but doesn't look too bad from the pics. You keeping her up Pittwater I guess ?










For those who don't know him or his yachts, Peter Cole was a very successful yacht designer in Australia in the 60s and 70s. Formerly a sailmaker he ended up designing a couple of iconic Australia IOR era boats including the EC31 and her bigger sister the Bounty 35. Internationally his best known design would be the Nantucket 31 of which a few were sold in the US. Other notable designs were the Cole 43 (lovely boat) and an America's Cup challenger Steak'n'Kidney for renowned Oz sailor Syd Fisher, he of Ragamuffin fame.

Many EC31s competed quite successfuly in the Sydney to Hobart along with Bountys and Cole43s though they are hardly competitive in this day and age.

Anywho, I'm babbling. Enjoy her, I'm sure you will.


----------



## eastcoast31 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey! That's her! She needs a fair amount of cleaning. Hasn't been out of the water in 2 years, so the poor girl is being dragged out very soon for a clean back and fresh antifouling. Bought her in prep for my 32nd birthday, so Im quite excited to have her. Planning on cleaning her right up and equipping her for some coastal sailing and possibly a trip to fiji if I can get everything together.

I will be putting together a restoration/build blog, so I will ensure to keep everyone posted of my progress with her.

Thanks for the reply!

BEN


----------

